# 1968 Tempest Custom Convertible Engine Decode Help



## tech12volt (Sep 27, 2014)

ok so I have a 1968 Tempest Convertible Custom and I am trying to figure out what motor is in this car. I pulled some number off the block right below the head, the number is 742212 and blow that bumber it says XA any help??


----------



## tech12volt (Sep 27, 2014)

Here is a picture of the motor in the car


----------



## tech12volt (Sep 27, 2014)

Sorry pic didn't load for some reason


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

XA in model year 1968 was a 400, rated at 265 HP. It would have had a 2bbl carb, #14 heads.

That is *IF* it's really a 1968 engine. The place to start is to get the 4-character date code off the top, middle, rear of the engine block located near the distributor. Those 2-character engine codes (XA in your case) were reused in different years and meant different things, so before we can be sure - we've got to get a positive ID on the engine year. It'll be one alpha character followed by 3 numerics. Use your favorite search engine and look up "Pontiac Engine Codes". You should get several hits with links to sites that will tell you how to ID everything on the engine, where to look for the various codes, etc.

Bear


----------



## tech12volt (Sep 27, 2014)

Bear I am not even showing a 68 tempest with a 400 at all . I guess I need to dig a lil deeper . This one had holly 4 barrel but appears to be a factory intake manifold . It's really hard to see in the back of the motor at all as its still in the car. Thanks for your reply though . I am guessing the numbers before the XA mean nothing ?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's the engine build sequence number. It's not "meaningless", but the only way it can be cross referenced to anything is with the PHS documents, and sometimes even they don't have the info.

Bear


----------



## tech12volt (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks Bear. I am going to pull the distributor and see if I can see anything back there . Might get my some to crawl up there as I am way too old and fat to attempt it these days.


----------



## tech12volt (Sep 27, 2014)

I will be getting PHS documents tomorrow . So glad there is place like PHS!


----------



## tech12volt (Sep 27, 2014)

Well PHS says the cars documents were not transferred to microfiche so no luck at PHS. But I will say the guys did their best and we're very courteous. Customer service was top notch. Looks like I will put her on a lift and see what all I can find


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Here's a pic of where to find the date code on the block. The pic says E238, that's May 23rd 1968. The other pic shows the casting number 9790071, that should tell you if it is a 400 or whatever. You will have to look that up on the interweb.


----------



## tech12volt (Sep 27, 2014)

I want to say something here. I own a car audio company and I sponsor several forums on the internet and I must say this is the most helpful group I have been on . Since this group is so helpful . I am going to post pics of the car and I want to know should I crush it .I have been debating this as I am muscle car guy. My first vehicle was 67 GMC step side truck that bought at the age of 13 to restore for my first car. I spent 3 years hammering and doing body work . that truck honestly was too far gone for most and especially for a 13 year old but I couldn't give up . I would love for someone to bring this car back . I have it posted on Craigslist I just don't have the time to take on a new product. Guys I don't mind if your harsh I am not blind but I am wondering if it's feasible to do this for someone


----------



## tech12volt (Sep 27, 2014)

More pics


----------



## tech12volt (Sep 27, 2014)

More pics here


----------



## tech12volt (Sep 27, 2014)

More pics guys


----------



## tech12volt (Sep 27, 2014)

Motor runs and is either 400 bbl or 455 4 bbl . Manifold is off a 455 for sure . Trans shifts mad the car will drive with tires . But I ain't driving it


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

DO NOT SCRAP IT!! That car has quite a few things going for it even if it cant be restored. First off its a convertible. Second it's a 68' which was a transition year and many parts are one year only and the same as were on the GTO. Also the convertible frame will be boxed and judging by the decent trunk pans should be good. Stainless trim for the top are hard to find and valuable original pieces. The restoration parts quality is mediocre at best so any salvageable body panels and even patch panels have value to those of us who prefer using original metal rather than the Chinese junk on the market.


----------

